# 2 Labs, 1 Motel Room



## LeDesperate (Aug 19, 2020)

Okay, so I know that this isn't the place to ask for this type of help, but I'm desperate and I'm trying anything and everything.

I've come to be in a situation where a run-down motel is my temporary home. Not only is it unfair to these newly cage-free dogs (we were finally to escape the last bad situation that we were in), but we just don't have the money to give these two what they need and deserve. Well, not right now at least. After we get back on our feet, we plan to give them the world -- and then some.

They've had a rough puppyhood due to a certain somebody that we had lived with. Now that we're away from him, we just need maybe a month to either have ourselves picked up off the ground, or have a friend take them in. I can't lose them. They've stolen my heart, but there's no way I'll be able to keep them here. I may have to end up giving them up for good. Anything for them. It hurts to imagine life without them but they deserve so much more than this.

I'm from Bartlesville, Oklahoma, and if you know anybody, anybody at all, that could take them in for awhile, please help. I wouldn't be able to pay everything right up front, but if somebody is able to do such a favor for me, they WILL be paid -- even if it's in smaller payments. I know it's mad to ask so much of somebody, in such a place, but I'm pathetically desperate. The most unfortunate news -- I have to have them somewhere within the next day or two. I'm terrified of losing them. They're a little wild but they're so sweet and so smart. If anybody is so kinda enough to aide, I'll give more details. They're beautiful labs (chocolate and black), named Americus and Anakin. I'm not expecting anything from this, but as I said, I'll try anything. Forgive me if I've wasted your time.

I'm begging...


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your situation it really is awful to be let down by people you think you can trust or that you love.
I don't know if you'll have much luck here we are a pretty international bunch have you thought of approaching local Facebook pages they might be able to help more..
quite often a town will have their own Facebook page as well as a lost and found animals in need page I know we have one here and we are a pretty small town.

Wishing you lots of luck...


----------



## Aussie Love (Jul 19, 2020)

Check your town for a local Nextdoor group, can't hurt to try.


----------



## LeDesperate (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you guys for the suggestions. I looked into some local pages but to no avail.

The ASPCA will be picking them up tomorrow.  But it has to be done -- for them. ♡


----------



## Aussie Love (Jul 19, 2020)

Have you discussed the situation with the ASPCA?
They may know of a foster willing to help or have a resource somewhere.
Call any local "Mom and Pop" type pet supply store. They know their customers. There might be someone who can help.
We were put in a rough situation about 6 years ago. Five dogs in a motor home wasn't gonna work. The people who were going to watch my Sara (bigger dog in Avatar pic) backed out at the last minute. I thought for sure I'd have to give her up. Was at my local store (they are like family) and crying. They gave me a gal's number and I called a complete stranger while bawling.
She took my dog for three months, no charge even. I was able to visit her a few times a week.
I kept my dog and made a new friend.
Good luck. Wish you were here, I'd help you out.


----------

